# Mahoney's Walnut Oil



## Graybeard (Apr 18, 2016)

Has anyone used Mahoney's Walnut Oil finish? If so how many coats did you apply and how long did you let it dry between coats? Did you top dress it with anything to get a little more shine?

I've got a black ash natural edge bowl I wet sanded with walnut oil and have now given several coats, letting each coat dry at least a day between. It's pretty flat looking and I'd like a little more pop.


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2016)

I used to use it but never did topcoat it. It is a pretty flat finish. I would just put on a coat every day for 3-4 days and let it dry. Tony


----------



## Corjack (Apr 18, 2016)

All I use. Slop a coat on as soon as I finish one. Then another a few weeks later. Going to order some of his wax mixture for a top coat when I get around to it. Not a fancy finish. The label says it is utility, and that is what it is.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 19, 2016)

I see Mahoney has a wax and so does this guy: http://doctorswoodshop.com/Products/WalnutFinishingOil.aspx I made up a mixture some time ago of 12 oz. Mahoney's walnut oil, 2 oz of beeswax and 1/2 oz carnuba wax all melted together. It's the consistency of Vaseline. 
I'm going to let the three coats of walnut oil dry for about a week, then put on the mixture above and buff it out with a 3 inch cotton ball with as much speed as I can get to see if it melts into the wood. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2016)

I like walnut oil for utility stuff. I've never tried to top coat it with anything but wax, and I'd be a little afraid that nothing would stick over it. Shellac might be worth a try after the oil dried, but its hard to know when the walnut oil is really dry... I'd imagine it takes weeks for walnut oil to cure with multiple coats applied. If you can get shellac to stick, then your only limited by your imagination after the shellac.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2016)

My buddy Larry applies it on the lathe & burnishes it in with a paper towel then does the same with Milands friction polish right over the oil. Never had any problems. I've put polyurethane over it after the walnut oil dries fer a few days for shiney finish. Works well.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jun 30, 2016)

I tried Howard's cutting board conditioner, while sanding and finishing on one of the last ones I did and was pretty happy with the results

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2016)

I use it all the time for my bowls/platters ... generously apply to piece, once it gets absorbed apply another coat .....
I keep applying the oil until it no longer gets absorbed into the wood, once you have full saturation wipe off excess with a rag and let piece dry for a couple days
Once oil has dried I start applying several coats of the Walnut Wax, buffing between coats ......
then for final top coat I run thru the Beall buffing system ...... Tripoli - buff, and then several coats Carnuba Wax and buff between coats (I never use the white diamond due to residue left in grain of the wood)
Final finish looks like a nice satin gloss finish and is very durable

Reactions: Like 2


----------

